# Bulk sourcing



## onugs (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey everyone!
I need your input. I want to source some sodium hydroxide here on the west coast and wanted to know if any of you knew a manufacture I could contact.
Now, that being said, butters on this side of the lower 48 would be great too.

Thank you.


----------



## debbism (Aug 17, 2013)

I am here in Los Angeles and I order from essential depot for now.  I am considering purchasing a 50 lb bag and storing it in a screw top airtight bucket but I have not yet taken that step yet - I have to figure out how to transfer it safely without creating a mess of endangering anyone - I am hoping it will be easier than I am imagining BUT I will try to locate the chemical company that i found for you.  They are in Riverside i think.  I'll go check


----------



## onugs (Aug 17, 2013)

Perhaps we can go in together.


----------



## debbism (Aug 18, 2013)

Found it!!!!  It is "Del Amo Chemical" in Gardena.


----------



## onugs (Aug 18, 2013)

debbism said:


> Found it!!!! It is "Del Amo Chemical" in Gardena.


 
SWEET! Thanks!


----------



## onugs (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey debbism,
I requested pricing on 200lbs and I was quoted 61.00 per 50lbs bag. That's 1.21 per pound excluding taxes.  I would say not good pricing.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 20, 2013)

I found a specialty oil company in my area and I pay 1.22 per lb all inclusive.  It's certainly cheaper than when I was buying it from the hardware store at 4.23 per lb.   I haven't found it any cheaper elsewere yet.  I PAY 67.50 FOR A 55.11 lb. bag.   It's triple bagged for safety.


----------



## judymoody (Aug 20, 2013)

onugs said:


> Hey debbism,
> I requested pricing on 200lbs and I was quoted 61.00 per 50lbs bag. That's 1.21 per pound excluding taxes.  I would say not good pricing.



Sounds like a pretty good price to me.


----------



## onugs (Aug 20, 2013)

shunt2011 said:


> I found a specialty oil company in my area and I pay 1.22 per lb all inclusive. It's certainly cheaper than when I was buying it from the hardware store at 4.23 per lb. I haven't found it any cheaper elsewere yet. I PAY 67.50 FOR A 55.11 lb. bag. It's triple bagged for safety.


 
Are you in So. Cal?


----------



## onugs (Aug 20, 2013)

judymoody said:


> Sounds like a pretty good price to me.


 
Not if your like me where you have to deal w/ shipping and taxes. I'll pay Essential Depot for 192 lbs Food Grade Sodium Hydroxide Lye Micro Beads - 96 x 2lb Bottles with FREE SHIPPING and no taxes. (1.77 per pound)


----------



## judymoody (Aug 20, 2013)

onugs said:


> Not if your like me where you have to deal w/ shipping and taxes. I'll pay Essential Depot for 192 lbs Food Grade Sodium Hydroxide Lye Micro Beads - 96 x 2lb Bottles with FREE SHIPPING and no taxes. (1.77 per pound)



Sorry, you mentioned taxes but not shipping in your earlier post so I assumed you were picking it up from the seller.  My bad.


----------



## onugs (Aug 20, 2013)

No, you're good, no reason to apologize.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## debbism (Aug 21, 2013)

If you are buying that much, are you not using it for a soaping business?  Then there would be no sales tax.


----------



## onugs (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm not reselling it. It would be an opex.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 21, 2013)

No, sorry, I'm in Michigan and because I have a business I don't pay tax and I don't have to have it shipped, I just pick it up.  I get about 50% of my soaping oils from them.


----------



## onugs (Aug 21, 2013)

You lucky dog you!


----------



## debbism (Aug 23, 2013)

I also found the link for gallade chemical as well  http://www.galladechem.com/

If you are buying THAT much lye, I just assumed you were selling soap.  If you are heading in that direction, plan ahead and get your resale number from BOE and you won't pay sales tax.  Its relatively fast...I think I only spent a half an hour in the BOE office when i got my resale license.


----------



## A1will (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm in Michigan also.  Sorry I didn't catch has which company you were referring to.  I would LOVE to find a local oil supplier!


----------



## detroitgirl77 (Oct 16, 2013)

shunt2011 said:


> No, sorry, I'm in Michigan and because I have a business I don't pay tax and I don't have to have it shipped, I just pick it up.  I get about 50% of my soaping oils from them.



I'd like to know where you get your oils at as I am I'm the metro Detroit area and would love to cut shipping costs. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Soap Making


----------

